# Will Olympic Karate open up interest in other Kumite formats?



## Jaz (Aug 4, 2021)

This video discusses Olympic Karate (WKF) Kumite and other Kumite formats.  Karate will feature in the Olympics, as of tomorrow (5th August 2021). That's great news!!! However, it will be unfortunate if the general public believe that this is the only respected Karate Kumite format.  We can't forget the achievements of Karate practitioners from other organisations.  Do you think that the Olympics will open Karate up in a positive way, whereby the general public become interested in all Karate sporting rule sets? Or, do you think that the Olympics will create a closed mindset of what sport Karate is?  This video looks at the WKF Kumite rule set, as well as a few other variations.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 5, 2021)

It's so hard to say huh... I hope it benefits karate and interest in other sparring styles, but the downsides of the worldwide exposure of a very particular ruleset have been seen and discussed frequently...

I do think that many dojos and styles will simply keep doing what they're doing, and not change to suit demand.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 7, 2021)

Not if they keep giving gold to the guy that got swivel jawed.


----------



## Buka (Aug 7, 2021)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Not if they keep giving gold to the guy that got swivel jawed.


Here here!


----------



## letsplaygames (Aug 8, 2021)

I also agree with what Bill Matocks said...

That was a joke...

_"Hey... I see you got the silver medal at the Olympics. Yea....  I knocked the other guy out" 

or...
_
_"I see you won Gold... YEP... I got TKO'ed."_

The Olympics... ruins sports... Nothing good comes out of it.  

Look at TKD
Look at Fencing
Boxing... you wobble for a half a heart beat they call it. 
Judo?  

Olympics have turned those sports into something if you are a true practitioner of ... you hardly recognize.


----------



## Nuuli (Aug 10, 2021)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Not if they keep giving gold to the guy that got swivel jawed.


Ditto! How do you return to your country and parade around "He hit me and I won!" How do you train for that?


----------

